# Pot bellied pigs skin problems



## Jane211 (Feb 7, 2016)

We are thinking of getting a pot bellied pig, but I want to find out as much as I can before we do. I've read they can be prone to skin problems such as dryness?

What can I do to prevent this problem and what other skin problems are they prone to?


----------



## maritown (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes, they are prone to dryness and skin irritation.  We have a pig that gets ~1 tablespoon coconut oil in his evening feeding and that seems to really help in addition to using coconut oil externally if he needs it.  Stay away from scented lotions, pretty much all soaps etc, the fragrances and chemicals will only further irritate the skin (even the dog 'oatmeal' ones). 
Doing this, he occasionally gets dandruff in colder weather but his skin is free of irritation or sores.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 7, 2016)

Greetings @Jane211 & @maritown from the front range in Colorado  Glad you joined us here on BYH ! There's quite a bit of information available in the various pig/hog threads. When you have some time, get comfy and   see what you can find  There's also a lot of great folks who will go out of their way to help you if you have a problem or questions. Mostly all you need to do is ask. I think @Ferguson K has PB pigs... maybe she can share insights also? Maybe @Baymule or @Mini Horses ?

Anyway, glad to have you both! If you have some pics of your animals you'd be willing to share, we'd all be much obliged! We all thrive on pics


----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2016)

I once had a pet pot bellied pig and she never had skin problems. It is good that you are studying on the animal you intend to get instead of just jumping in over your head. More people should be like you. If you did get a pot bellied pig and it had dry skin, I would give it oil like maritown described.


----------

